

Engineering a "Muse": Case Studies of Successful Cash-Flow Businesses - razin
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2010/11/28/4-hour-work-week-case-studies-muse/

======
thisisananth
Liked the interviews about how every person discovered their muse and turned
it into a successful business.

